# Vispas Notfall....



## csdixi (13. November 2015)

Hallo liebe Angler-Freunde,

ich melde mich bei euch aus purer Verzweiflung. 

Die Situation: Wir haben mir 5 Freunden (einige langjährige Angler, einige relativ frisch dabei) einen Wochenendetrip nach Zwolle geplant um an der Ijssel zu Spinnfischen. Ferienwohnung gemietet, mit Ködern ausgestattet --> beste Laune.

Das Problem:
Einer unser Angelkollegen meinte er ist sich 100% sicher, dass man entweder nen 12 Monats-Vispass auch im November kaufen kann oder eine deutlich vergünstigte Variante bis Ende des Jahres. Diese Information stellt sich wohl als falsch heraus.

Meine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Holland mit der Spinnfischrute in der Ijssel zu angeln, ohne das wir über 50 Euro bis Ende des Jahres zahlen? Wenn Ja, wie können wir das umsetzen? Wir sind leider alle noch in der Ausbildung und so ein Trip muss sich innerhalb der Schmerzgrenze bewegen.

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Dix


----------



## wilhelm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Hallo csdixi , es gibt den kleinen Vispas der allerdings gewisse Einschränkungen mit sich bringt, wäre aber eine Alternative.
Näheres kannst du hier klickmich erfahren.
 Nachtrag: Vipasbesitzer können auch eine Mitangelerlaubnis beantragen weiters auf der Seite die ich dir verlinkt habe.

Petri Heil und viel Spaß beim Hengeln #6

Wilhelm


----------



## jkc (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Hi , der kleine Vispas schließt praktisch aber eine Spinrute aus; (ja die Ultraleichtangler sollen sich ruhig diskriminiert fühlen:q).
Edit: Ok, auf der verlinkten Seite existiert nicht mal mehr die Einschänkung Köder/Fliegen unter 2,5cm. 

Grüße JK


----------



## wilhelm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Darum die Mitangelerlaubnis hier gelten keine Einschränkungen außer das C&R zwingend vorgeschrieben wird ( In Holland eh üblich das man zurücksetzt)


----------



## jkc (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Hi, das Ding, war mir noch unbekannt, ist ja mal geil, und absolut begrüßenswert, jedoch für den TE wohl keine Lösung, da nur für einen Tag im Jahr nutzbar.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## wilhelm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Ja ist schon klar jkc, aber das sind die einzigen Möglichkeiten, außer die kaufen sich den großen Vispass für den einen Monat was sie ja nicht wollten.


----------



## MethodMan91 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Also der VisPas kostet nicht unbedingt 50 EUR. Man muss halt die Läden kennen... .
Ich habe für meinen 32 EUR bezahlt. Und wenn ihr den Betrag durch 5 teilt, wie man das unter Freunden so macht, dann könnt ihr euch das auch leisten. Beachtet nur, dass das Spinnen mit Drillingen verboten ist!:m


----------



## Checco (14. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Wie willst du den Vispas durch 5 teilen, der ist Personen gebunden.
 Wieso sind Drillinge verboten, nur beim kleinen Vispas dürfen keine Kunstköder benutzt werden...


----------



## Weißtanne (15. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Besorgt euch vor Ort ne Wochenkarte|supergri Wenn ihr nicht wisst wie schreibt Sportfischerei Niederlande an,die antworten euch meistens 
auf deutsch vispas@sportvissereijnederland.nl


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Puh! Ich bin immer verwunsdert, wie Leute auf; Drillinge verboten, oder C&R ist überall vorgeschrieben kommen! Sorry, aber das ist alles volkommender Blödsinn!
Kauft Euch einfach eine Wochenkarte für 9,50 € und gut ist. Ihr könnt diese Karte in fast allen Poststellen, oder im Angelladen bekommen.
Da Du aus Rheine kommst, mach einfach einen Abstecher über Nordhorn und holt euch die Karten beim Angelshop Naber. Der hat immer welche da, aber trotzdem würde ich am Ende des Jahres vorher noch mal dort anrufen. Bei weiteren Fragen, kannst du mich auch gerne anschreiben!!


----------



## jkc (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Hi, gibts´s die Wochenkarten überall oder ist das ne lokale Besonderheit? 

Grüße JK


----------



## Schugga (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

*abonnier*

Wir wollen dieses Wochenende auch in die NL zum Angeln und wenn es eine Wochenkarte gibt, wäre das ja phantastisch!


----------



## Carsten_ (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Also...

- soweit ich informiert bin gibt es, genau wie bei uns auch, Tages und/oder Wochenkarten die keinen "kleinen Vispass" oder Vispass voraussetzen.
- Bei der Mitangelerlaubnis (3 Tage im Jahr) darf der Mitangelnde zu den gleichen Bedingungen Angeln wie der Vispassinhaber, darf jedoch keinen Fisch entnehmen.
- Catch & Release ist definitiv nicht vorgeschrieben, es gibt jedoch genau so Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten wie bei uns auch.

Gruß Carsten

 PS: Informationen in deutsch: http://www.hfmiddennederland.nl/files/vispas-broch-dui-def_3435.pdf


----------



## jkc (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> ...
> - soweit ich informiert bin gibt es, genau wie bei uns auch, Tages und/oder Wochenkarten die keinen "kleinen Vispass" oder Vispass voraussetzen.
> http://www.hfmiddennederland.nl/files/vispas-broch-dui-def_3435.pdf



Hi,

wundert mich nur, dass es auf den Infoseiten nirgendwo erwähnt wird oder anderweitig was zum Lesen vorhanden ist.
Selbst an nem privaten Paylake, steht offiziell als Voraussetzung neben der Tageserlaubnis vom Besitzer, der Vispas im Regelwerk.|kopfkrat 

Grüße JK


----------



## wilhelm (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Ich habe eine super Seite verlinkt, und es gibt genug offizielle Seiten also lieber nachlesen bevor man heftige Bussgelder bezahlt und sein Angelzeug los ist. #q
Anmerkung: beim Mitangelerlaubnis sowie kleinem Visspass ist die Entnahme von Fisch eindeutig verboten.

Aber da es ja auch hier wieder Besserwisser gibt seis drum ist euer Ding.|znaika:#4

 Nachtrag: Tages bzw. Wochenerlaubnisse beziehen sich auf Gewässer die nicht in der Landesweiten Liste der Beangelbaren Gewässer aufgeführt sind, das hat mit dem Vispass nichts zu tun sondern ist eine Erlaubnis des Fischereirechtsinhabers.


----------



## JourFX (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Genau wie in Deutschland gibt es regionale Unterschiede in den Vorschriften und Regelungen. Für die Provinz Limburg (Roermond/Venlo) gibt (evtl. auch gab, da bin ich schon nicht ganz Sattelfest) es die Limburgvergunning. Sie ist gültig für eine Woche, kostete so um die 15€ und beinhaltete nur die Angelerlaubnis in manchen Gewässern. Gewässer, die eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein als Vorrausetzung zum Angeln hatten sind in der Erlaubnis nicht enthalten. Ob es so eine Erlaubnis auch für Overijssel gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab's an anderer Stelle schon einmal geschrieben: ich warne dringend davor nach Holland zu fahren und zu denken, man kauft sich irgendwo nen Vispass und dann darf man in jeder Pfütze angeln wie man Bock hat. Das fängt mit regional unterschiedlichen ganzjährig geschonten  Fischarten an, aber es gibt in der Tat Gewässer in denen zum Beispiel Drillinge in der Montage verboten sind. Falls ihr es trotzdem versuchen wollt, empfehle ich euch einen Angelverein in der Nähe eures Angelortes zu wählen, damit ist wenigstens höher Wahrscheinlich das ihr die meisten Gewässer in der Gegend befischen dürft. Den Vispass gibts auch online: https://www.vispas.nl


----------



## wilhelm (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Da der Tread Ersteller seit seinem Einführungspost nicht mehr teilnimmt ist es, so glaube ich, müßig hier weitere  Tipps zu geben.#d|bigeyes|peinlich:

Eigentlich schade, man stellt fragen und meldet sich danach nicht mehr.#q
Genau so versaut man es sich mit der Hilfsbereitschaft der Boardmitglieder.|motz::e


----------



## Jose (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

mein gott, wilhelm, nicht so ungeduldig.
trööt erstellt am 13.11., heute 16.11, ein we dazwischen, evtl. DAS we. vielleicht 'sitzt' er gerade... :m

aber grundsätzlich haste recht: "notfall" posten und dann kein blaulicht mehr. nicht nett.


----------



## wilhelm (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Ja Jose, wir Rheinländer sind schon Sensibelschen aber er schreit (bt) Notfall und nu ?????#c#c#c
Er war auch heute im Board darum ist Old Wilhelm leicht angefressen weil hab ich anders gelernt ( Ich weiß früher.......)|rolleyes


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2015)

Da er nach Zwolle an die Ijssel will reicht irgendeine Wochenkarte! Er fragt doch explizit danach! Kein Vereinsgewässer etc.. Und es gibt immer noch den Visplanner, da kann man auch schauen, ob das Gewässer offen ist!


----------



## wilhelm (17. November 2015)

*AW: Vispas Notfall....*

Hallo Zanderzone, ich will dir gerne Antworten.

Genau diese kompletten Bestimmungen habe ich dem Fragesteller verlinkt siehe auch nochmal hier
klickmich

 Diese Seite ist eigentlich allumfassend und sehr gut umgesetzt, darum wäre vom Fragesteller wohl eine Rückmeldung angebracht aber sei es wie es ist.

 Alle anderen Tipps bezogen sich auf Gewässer außerhalb der Issel ( Isselmeer ) und du weisst ja wie schnell man in den Niederlanden für Nichteinhaltung der Bestimmungen erheblich zur Kasse gebeten wird ( Richtigerweise).

 Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------

